# Air War in East Africa 1940-1941



## v2 (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you Tinus! Fantastic job!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbYVJlzY0Zs_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for the video V2. Ju86?. What a surprise to me.

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2014)

Interesting video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 23, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## parsifal (Apr 23, 2014)

good stuff.

I thought the following might also be of interest

HyperWar: East African Campaign, 1940-41 (Introduction)

There are finally now some decent books concerning this very neglected campaign.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Lefa (Apr 24, 2014)

Nice! But should Mohawk speed to be 420 km/h?


----------

